# CONFUSED Muncie M20



## Cory Wood (Mar 21, 2016)

Help Muncie M20 out of 1970 GTO I pulled it because it was leaking from the front hole for the cluster gear shaft. This is a relatively common leak on Muncies, particularly given their age and the mileage on them. So I drained the fluid out of it and found some metal attached to the magnetic plug turns out it was the Strut key that goes to the hub. I went ahead and ordered the new Muncie Zero Rock Slider and Hardened Hub Assembly. I thought I could put some Permatex 51813 Anaerobic Gasket Maker on the Cluster gear shaft to fix the leak. Wanted to get your opinion if I should rebuild my existing or find another Trans ??? :frown3:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That front hub gear is rough. It'll need to be replaced. The synchro teeth on the synchro and rear behind it look worn, as well. That said, the common cluster shaft leak is best fixed by boring and sleeving the case. What guys like me tend to do is to lay a bead of sealer around the circumference of the shaft hole (not getting any on the shaft itself), and when you install the trans, it will seal up against the bell housing. This is not a pressurized system, so it won't leak any oil if repaired that way. You can also make a thin rubber gasket and use that. Just about ALL original Muncie cases weep a bit of oil at this spot unless sealed up or re-bushed. Go online to 5speeds.com for comprehensive overhaul videos that are free to view. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Cory Wood (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Just wondering why you don't get none on the shaft ? It does not turn and I am ordering the parts I need through 5 speeds Paul The new Muncie Zero-Rok Slider and Hub and Struts and springs.


----------

